# 240Urs Garage Door Screen



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

Using 2" industrial Velcro on the top and left (interior view) and 1" on the right, I attached a 6x8 mesh screen inside the opening. Screen was advertised as 9" less on both dimensions and cost $22. There's a 1 foot overlap on the bottom, which I didn't think needed velcroing. If adhesesuve on Velcro doesn't hold, I can add snaps on top of the Velcro at intervals which would it from pulling off. Don't think that will be necessary.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Nicely done, did you pick up the screen on-line?


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes I did. I've also seen the mesh at Menards, a local home improvement store - but I'm not if the labeled dimensions were true or not.


----------



## RFalcon (Apr 29, 2017)

http://www.tarpsplus.com/black-mesh-tarp-6x8-single.html?gclid=CL6i8Nq_t9QCFQOTaQodNaUHXQ

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you. May be my 'next` project.


----------

